# Christmas movies?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so I think I'm a little crazy about Christmas and everything, but.... What movies are a tradition for your family to watch at Christmas time?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We always watch A Christmas Story and Griswald's Christmas Vacation...SO funny!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

We love A Christmas Story, and watch it every year. And it's just as funny every time... Hahahaha I haven't seen Griswald's Christmas Vacation though. I'll have to look it up.  Oh, and besides the ones on the list, which are all of my family's traditional movies lol, we also like How the Grinch Stole Christmas. The old one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...How the Grinch Stole Christmas...I like the old one and then the new one they did too. :laugh: I usually watch one or the other sometime before Christmas.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

It's A Wonderful Life, White Christmas, Christmas in Connecticut, The Christmas Card, and the Christmas Shoes trilogy are all favorites here.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are pretty Christmas Crazy around here too. I have quite a collection and dig them out on Thanksgiving Day. We have already done Miracle on 34th St. and A Charlie Brown Christmas...................and one version of A Christmas Carol.
Note: It is my husband's goal to own a copy of every version ever done of A Christmas Carol. I do not even know how many we have but they range from Allister Sim to Mickey Mouse to Henry Winkler to Mr. Magoo. :window:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hahahaha luvmyherd, yes we have tons of copies of A Christmas Carol too, so you're not alone. rofl Our favorites are the Alistair Sim one, and A Muppet Christmas Carol.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah yes, the Muppets, one of our favorites. I have only had a poor VHS copy I got from TV many years ago. This year I found a copy at a thrift store.  Our Alistair Sim would not play this year so I have to start looking for another copy of that.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I will watch National Lampoons Christmas Vacation and The Christmas Story (with Randy and Ralphie) over and over again :greengrin: I love the diaglouge and I like to play them as I clean house or wrap gifts. Hubby will watch them with me but one year I got a bit "over the top" (he says :laugh: ) and now I am only allowed to have them out AFTER Thanksgiving and they have to go back up the 2nd week in January :ROFL: 

We already watched them both-Thanksgiving night! My daughter even got them down--I am getting the kids trained right!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:ROFL: That's hilarious, Burns Branch! So are you going to watch them again before Christmas?! :ROFL: 

And luvmyherd, yes, both our Alistair Sim one and our Muppet Christmas Carol one are taped from TV... Thankfully they're both still working as my mom taped them a LONG time ago. lol I found an Alistair Sim copy at a thrift store, got it home, and realized that it had been colorized. Grrrrr We like the black and white version. lol


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Muppet's Christmas Carol is ALWAYS a favorite over here. We watch it on Christmas Eve... My top favorite, that one is. :laugh: Our other favorite "Christmas" film (not so much of a Christmas movie, but we watch it this time of year) is 'Shop Around the Corner'. An old black and white movie.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I love Shop Around the Corner! Funny thing is, if you've ever seen In The Good Old Summertime, you've basically seen Shop Around the Corner, just a different cast and a different time of year, lol. 

Another movie I like that's called a Christmas movie but really isn't so much of one is It Happened on 5th Avenue


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love Shop Around the Corner too!  I've never seen the 5th Avenue one though.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

KW...The Grinch who stole Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie also.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

DH humbugs but watches them all with me: It's a Wonderful Life, White Christmas, Miracle on 34th St. (the original b&w version). cartoon christmas, singing shows I love Christmas!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Burns...that's what I was thinking of... National Lampoons Christmas Vacation!! I knew it had the Griswald family...wasn't quite sure on the name...but that's it! :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>realized that it had been colorized<<<
That would upset me.
Years ago, when colorizing was first popular, my husband was trying to find me a copy of *Miracle*. The colorized version was like $7 but, after searching high and low he found a B&W copy for $20!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>realized that it had been colorized<<<
> That would upset me.
> Years ago, when colorizing was first popular, my husband was trying to find me a copy of *Miracle*. The colorized version was like $7 but, after searching high and low he found a B&W copy for $20!


The B&W copy was more?!? But yes, we only watch those movies in B&W. Miracle on 34th street, It's a Wonderful Life, etc. etc.  I find it funny though, because my mom says the reason they started colorizing movies was cause they thought it would make people watch them more. And yet all of us are searching and searching just to find the B&W version... :ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That fad did not last long. They really missed the boat. I have the I Love Lucy collection on DVD and there is one colorized *bonus* episode. It hurts my eyes!!!
The B&W version was WAY more but hubby knew better than to present me with anything colorized. At least he knows that much about me.LOL


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hahahaha that's good that he got you the B&W version!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

JINGLE ALL THE WAY!!!  We love watching that movie! We just watched it the other day. Never get tired of it.

Also the classic cartoons - Rudolph and Frosty


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay! Rudolph, Frosty, The Grinch, It's a Wonderful Life -- all the classics really. And then just the other day I happened to see the last half hour or so of a recent movie with Vince Vaughn called something like Fred Claus? I'm not exactly sure of the title but he plays Santas brother -- it was hysterical! Anyone see that? I think I'm going try and rent it so I can see the whole thing.


----------

